# yoyo hangers from ebay



## punkrocktoker (Jun 12, 2008)

anyone used these things before.i ordered a set but they dont work like i thought they would. i thought they worked like window shades and self lock at a desired hieght but they dont unless im using it wrong. so what is your opinoin?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 12, 2008)

I use them and really like them--my light is a pain to adjust otherwise.  I have to use 4 of them with my 1000W because of the weight of my set-up.  I have an extremely large reflector with glass in it and ducting and a fan hooked to the reflector.

Make sure the wing nuts are tight--that has to do with your tension.  I just push up or pull down on my light and it stays where it is supposed to.


----------



## nikimadritista (Jun 12, 2008)

What the **** are you on about??
Use DIY chains....


----------



## lyfr (Jun 12, 2008)

got problems with mine...they dont always lock and sometimes i gotta wiggle it up and down til it finally locks and then slowly move it to place.  i may have just got a bad set.  i still contnue to use em...convenient.


----------



## punkrocktoker (Jun 19, 2008)

yea,i gotem figured out they work awsome for $12.ill never hassle with chains again.

thanx for yer input guys and gals of MP!!


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 21, 2008)

yo yo's are the only way to go and twelve bucks is cheap. most hydro stores charge like 20 per pair.

later.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 21, 2008)

nikimadritista said:
			
		

> What the **** are you on about??
> Use DIY chains....



I'm a grandma with arthritis.  My reflector is 24 x 22".  It has 3/8 glass in it.  It has ducting and fans hooked to it.  I don't know how much it weighs, but it is a real pain to move it up and down without the yo-yos.


----------

